# Need A Mini Strobe



## cokrug (Dec 16, 2011)

Hey guys, just bought a backrack and need a strobe, just have no idea what to get. Not looking for the cheapest one ever, but with that said, Im also not looking for the most expensive one on the market. Id like the option of White/Amber. It would be permanent mounting and hard wired. What are you using?


----------



## JMHConstruction (Aug 22, 2011)

I had a Whelen for my truck, but started using the cheap one i used on my sidewalk truck (no sidewalks this year). Threw it on the truck with the magnate mount one night when I had a migraine, and didn't want the light so intense. I've been using it ever since, because I don't get as bad of flash back when I'm tight to buildings, or between tractor trailers.

The good one was I think $400, and the cheap one was from northern tool for just over $100, I think. The Whelen is built much better, and for a permanent mount I'd probably go with the better build. Plus my cheap one is all amber. I will however highly recommend the cheaper northern tool lights, but I don't remember who makes them.


----------



## cokrug (Dec 16, 2011)

JMHConstruction said:


> I had a Whelen for my truck, but started using the cheap one i used on my sidewalk truck (no sidewalks this year). Threw it on the truck with the magnate mount one night when I had a migraine, and didn't want the light so intense. I've been using it ever since, because I don't get as bad of flash back when I'm tight to buildings, or between tractor trailers.
> 
> The good one was I think $400, and the cheap one was from northern tool for just over $100, I think. The Whelen is built much better, and for a permanent mount I'd probably go with the better build. Plus my cheap one is all amber. I will however highly recommend the cheaper northern tool lights, but I don't remember who makes them.


The cheap one is from northern tool is exactly the one Im running on my other truck and its great no doubt! But for this application Id like a light that is better built and not a cig lighter plug in.


----------



## JustJeff (Sep 9, 2009)

Two threads for the same question?


----------



## On a Call (Jan 14, 2015)

JustJeff said:


> Two threads for the same question?


It was a test, He did it for you and you passed


----------



## cokrug (Dec 16, 2011)

JustJeff said:


> Two threads for the same question?


I don't know why it did that


----------



## JMHConstruction (Aug 22, 2011)

I've never purchases through them, but @Strobesnmore (www.strobesnmore.com) is a sponsor on here, and they seem to have a good reputation. I believe they even have a house brand that are supposed to be good quality. I hear they have good customer service, so you might even give them a call and see what they say.


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

JMHConstruction said:


> I've never purchases through them, but @Strobesnmore (www.strobesnmore.com) is a sponsor on here, and they seem to have a good reputation. I believe they even have a house brand that are supposed to be good quality. I hear they have good customer service, so you might even give them a call and see what they say.


I don't have a roof mount, so I am no help there. I just wanted to back up Matts statement about strobes and more. I have their house brand strobes on my utility box truck. They have been very good to me thus far.


----------



## Mr. Jon (Feb 24, 2010)

Strobesnmore is great. I have their millennium mini light bar and love it.


----------



## Elite Snow Removal (Sep 29, 2015)

I am looking for a different magnetic mount strobe light that doesn't blow off at highway speed 70 or 75 miles an hour does anyone know where he can get one of those that isn't 400 or $500? Here is the one that I have now. It is a really good light for the money but the magnetic mounts absolutely suck blows off at 55 miles an hour. I bought a cheap one off of eBay last year for $25 or 30 and it was a pretty good light and the mulch actually stayed but the light took a crap


----------



## JMHConstruction (Aug 22, 2011)

https://m.northerntool.com/shop/tools/product_200616886_200616886

Mine stays up all winter. I regularly go 75, and it's never even moved.


----------



## Elite Snow Removal (Sep 29, 2015)

JMHConstruction said:


> https://m.northerntool.com/shop/tools/product_200616886_200616886
> 
> Mine stays up all winter. I regularly go 75, and it's never even moved.


I'd like a little brighter one but I will keep it in mind. Thank you


----------



## ford550 (Nov 9, 2008)

Just installed a a strobes-n-more Galaxy Elite mini strobe was like $199. Very nice unit, I got all Amber, but they have white/amber. Mounted it on top of the Acari mount that goes to the third brake light. Because I have a new Ford they are all aluminum so no magnetic. Very nice setup. The light is class 1 cert and is so bright you can't look at it. Highly recommended.
I will get more pics for you, but this is what I have now.


----------



## Landgreen (Sep 8, 2007)

ford550 said:


> Just installed a a strobes-n-more Galaxy Elite mini strobe was like $199. Very nice unit, I got all Amber, but they have white/amber. Mounted it on top of the Acari mount that goes to the third brake light. Because I have a new Ford they are all aluminum so no magnetic. Very nice setup. The light is class 1 cert and is so bright you can't look at it. Highly recommended.
> I will get more pics for you, but this is what I have now.
> View attachment 186952
> View attachment 186951


Why get a light so bright it blinds other drivers? I never understood that.

Our local ambulances have extremely bright led brakelights. Have to look away if behind one in traffic.

I think there is a point at which lights are creating their own hazard.


----------



## maxwell1027 (Feb 8, 2014)

Elite Snow Removal said:


> I am looking for a different magnetic mount strobe light that doesn't blow off at highway speed 70 or 75 miles an hour does anyone know where he can get one of those that isn't 400 or $500? Here is the one that I have now. It is a really good light for the money but the magnetic mounts absolutely suck blows off at 55 miles an hour. I bought a cheap one off of eBay last year for $25 or 30 and it was a pretty good light and the mulch actually stayed but the light took a crap
> View attachment 186913


I have one like this and have had no problems with it blowing off. I do know that you have to have the surface your putting it on very clean. The slightest little bit of dust and that thing will come off!


----------



## MSsnowplowing (Nov 1, 2012)

Check with your state laws with usage of white lights.

I would stick with straight amber, it is the most visible during a snow storm. 

In CT if you are using your strobes while driving on state roads you are suppose to have a permit and that costs $20 every year. 

If your on private property you can run them all you like and don't need a permit.


----------



## Elite Snow Removal (Sep 29, 2015)

I asked my Hwy patrol friend and he said I'm fine with white and amber. I thought about amber and green but he wasn't sure about that. I know the state is going to the green and amber


MSsnowplowing said:


> Check with your state laws with usage of white lights.
> 
> I would stick with straight amber, it is the most visible during a snow storm.
> 
> ...


----------



## MSsnowplowing (Nov 1, 2012)

Elite Snow Removal said:


> I asked my Hwy patrol friend and he said I'm fine with white and amber. I thought about amber and green but he wasn't sure about that. I know the state is going to the green and amber


I would check with your states DOT website to be sure.

It would suck to get pulled over by a dot inspector and get fined if you were running the wrong light color and then they inspect your truck.


----------



## Elite Snow Removal (Sep 29, 2015)

MSsnowplowing said:


> I would check with your states DOT website to be sure.
> 
> It would suck to get pulled over by a dot inspector and get fined if you were running the wrong light color and then they inspect your truck.


I don't think they will find much wrong with a 2yr old truck but they can try I guess lol I'm not worried about it either.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

White is the last colour you want in a snowstorm...I swear we've had this discussion before.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Especially in North Dakota...


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

No black llights allowed near your truck either eh Mark...


----------



## JMHConstruction (Aug 22, 2011)

Elite Snow Removal said:


> I'd like a little brighter one but I will keep it in mind. Thank you





Landgreen said:


> Why get a light so bright it blinds other drivers? I never understood that.
> 
> Our local ambulances have extremely bright led brakelights. Have to look away if behind one in traffic.
> 
> I think there is a point at which lights are creating their own hazard.


I tried the bright. Hated it. Mine is more than bright enough to be seen in daylight, and isn't too bright at night. When the light reflects off building and trailers after I've been plowing for hours, a little dimmer light is great.


----------



## ford550 (Nov 9, 2008)

Couple more pics of the Acari 3rd brake light mount and the Stobes-n-more galaxy elite mini.


----------



## Elite Snow Removal (Sep 29, 2015)

ford550 said:


> Couple more pics of the Acari 3rd brake light mount and the Stobes-n-more galaxy elite mini.
> View attachment 187115
> 
> 
> View attachment 187113


What the heck is that thing for under the light? Why do you need to mound another 3rd brake light when your truck has one already? I must be missing something here???

Edit: I forgot you were the one with the new pop can so you had to put some steel on it lol. I don't want to perminatly Mount is so I need good strong magnates


----------



## ford550 (Nov 9, 2008)

Mock the aluminum if you want, but I can tell you after 1 week of owning, this is leaps and bounds more advanced than my older trucks. Just the way the doors close and sound alone, are like a German car. Absolutely awesome truck.


----------



## Drock78 (Sep 22, 2011)

I absolutely love my Acari mount. I have the low pro one like in the pics and leave it on all year.


----------

